# Freshwater Goby ID



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

looks like a rhinogobius species. a lot of them are unfortunately undescribed.
this one looks like Rhinogobius duospilus, a female...you should consider yourself lucky. female rhinogobius are hard to come by....now to find the male. best of luck!

taken from google









the males:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Gorgeous fish.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you know the area it was collected in?I agree that it looks like a rhinogobius or something more obscure...


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Those look really cool. How big do they get, what are their requirements?


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

i was actually going to save these for another thread, but what the heck, i'll share a pic or two here...

here's a related species, rhinogobius zhoui 

male(s)









female









unlike the stiphodon, the fry do not require a brackish/saltwater phase for their development and grow in freshwater their entire lives. they get up to 2-3 inches in length and have large appetites. do not place them in shrimp tanks as they will OBLITERATE your colonies (yes, i learned this the hard way) and they will also eat small fish such as microrasboras (yes, learned this the hard way too). 

as said before, they will eat anything and everything they can put inside their mouths. and appreciate high flowing water and a rocky/sandy type substrate where they can create caves for spawning nests. oh that reminds me, they love to dig and destroy your hardscape--make sure your plants are well established or they will be floating up if the gobies see it fit, likewise, that perfect arrangement of rocks and sloped gravel? forget it. they also like cooler water, so an unheated tank will do fine.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Most like rather cold water in the low 70s...


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

amphirion said:


> i was actually going to save these for another thread, but what the heck, i'll share a pic or two here...
> 
> here's a related species, rhinogobius zhoui
> 
> ...


 

How pretty , where did you get them?

I think I read about them in TFH but not sure if it was that type.

Do males hate each other like saltwater gobies?


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

NEWBIE1985 said:


> Can Anyone ID this freshwater goby for me. The LFS didnt know what it is and told me that they got it in a shipment of sand loaches.
> 
> thanks


 
Neat, Does it only eat live food?

I ask as they remind me of darters which can be a pain.


----------



## NEWBIE1985 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. My LFS said that it came in a bag of sand loach from HongKong. This little guy is really shy, I only get a glimpse of it about twice a week if Im lucky, the rest of the time it just hides in the thick bush of java fern. so far it seemed to enjoy live black worm.


----------



## kittie20 (Jun 16, 2013)

i have one of these it was also sky but now it rushes to top of tank when i walk past and stays there :/ dont know whats wrong with her but she attacks bubbles and digs alot.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

amphirion said:


> i was actually going to save these for another thread, but what the heck, i'll share a pic or two here...
> 
> here's a related species, rhinogobius zhoui
> 
> ...


 
Our LFS got a shipment of rhinogobius zhoui in........ they were 40.00 / each!!!!

They had sold a couple of them, but not many. very nice little fish


----------

